# does anyone know about that?



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Can a regular M.D diagnose a mental illness, or does a mental health professional have to do it??


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

j1asicaa said:


> Can a regular M.D diagnose a mental illness, or does a mental health professional have to do it??


a regular MD can do it, they just might not know much on the mental illnesss so they might refer you to a psychiatrist.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

They can legally, but I wouldn't put my money on it. I'd use two psychiatrists, same way I wouldn't trust a gen med
doc with my psych meds


----------



## ntrll9875 (Sep 29, 2012)

A regular M.D is trained to diagnose mental illness, but if there is a question of dual or complex mental illness, they will usually refer the person to a psychiatrist. After the regular M.D. diagnoses a mental illness, they can and will prescribe medication and then refer the patient to a mental health professional like a psychologist or a therapist to continue the treatment plan.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Laurieta (Feb 24, 2013)

I think that the profesionallist is better to do this because he/she could help you with this but not only to diagnoses you


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

An individual who has successfully completed Medical School, has completed a Residency and Fellowship and is an official M.D. -- Doctor of Medicine -- is trained in recognizing mental illnesses -- usually "the big ones" -- psychosis, depression, etc. Any doctor in an E.R. might suspect an individual who has a mental illness by behavior/mood/thinking, attempted suicide, etc. Such a doctor would call for a consultation with an MD psychiatrist who is in hospital or on call for the hopital -- what my mother did as an M.D. psychiatrist.

A general practitioner is also an M.D. and if he/she suspects a mental illness will refer the individual to an M.D. Psychiatrist for consultation, or an E.R.if an emergency.

A proper diagnosis should be made by an M.D. psychiatrist. The best diagnosis should involve a number of sessions, a family history, etc. unless the individual is in a crisis situation.

Anyone with a degree that is NOT M.D. is not the final diagnostician of a mental illness. That is someone who has a BA, an MA, an MSW, a LCSW, a Ph.D. in Clinical Psychology (Ph.D. = doctor of philosophy, not medical doctor) cannot provide a final diagnosis but over a period of time hone the diagnosis. The best combo is a psychiatrist working in tandem with a therapist. The psychiatrist may give the umbrella diagnosis and the therapist can observe for longer periods of time.

In the US (and I think in most states) only an M.D. can prescribe medicaitons as well. Most M.D. General/Family practitioners feel uncomfortable doing this and refer to a psychiatrist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Also, there are neurological disorders that can look like psychiatric disorders and vice versa. An M.D. neurologist would consult if necessary.

Ooops this is a very old original post, lol.


----------

